# Just for fun!!



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Didn't know exactly where to post this so I took a shot at here. Fishing reports, etc. are slowing down with cold weather and big game hunting so I thought I'd just try to have some fun and liven up things a bit? :lol: Hope I'm not doing something "dumb".  I'm having more and more personal satisfaction with water, action shots. They seem more interesting to me then some one holding a fish. Several of you guys are doing the same. Trying for some jumping but hard from a tube with rod in hand.  
Anyway, here's a pic. What is it and where? Obviously the where is tough so when the post runs it's course I'll give it up Hope we can get some enjoyment from this kind of post.  

[attachment=0:f52b5568]what.jpg[/attachment:f52b5568]


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd guess its in Idaho... but won't you be really disappointed if somebody guesses? I thought you were held hostage by promises of secrecy?  

I'd say you'll have your hands full getting jumping shots... unless you "Bill Dance" them and lead em right to the surface so they thrash around a little....


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

No fair, you're too close to the subject. :lol: :lol: :lol: You're not allowed.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Burbot/Flaming Gorge


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

:shock: O-|-O Nope.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

pinview.nice fish by the way


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

June Sucker, Utah Lake


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

No, not pineview.  

Bears Butt - Funny. I expected this stuff on BFT, but not here. Surprisingly they were much more "serious"? But that's ok, whatever works for entertainment in good taste.  Good on ya.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

"Wiper"/Willard bay  :O•-:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Nope, not a wiper or Willard bay. Good guess though, kind of looks like it huh?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hmmmmm seeing what you mainly fish for is SMB and LMB. I'm going with a Bass species and possibly Mantua or Pineview... but theres no weeds in the photo so not Mantua and Mantua doesn't have SMB and you haven't really fished the Pine for a while until recently and the Pine was good to you for SMB but you've already stated not Pineview.... However you like to also visit the Gorge and you stated not the Gorge. Now you are a border crosser so my guess would be your super duper tipty-top-secret lake somewhere up north in Idaho. So LMB from the classified (if I tell ya I'll have to -8/- you) body of water in Idaho.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

k2 
How dare you use analytical deduction.  You win the "exploding cigar", if I had one.  One of these days --------------, I'll surprise ya all and catch something unusual/different.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

What... a big one? Ha ha... just joking. You know your camera has a video function right? Thats what I want to see... and then you'd have no problem capturing "the jump".


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't think so,------ but I'll look into it, thanks.  Yeah, yeah, "just joking", that's ok, they were plenty "big" for this geezer. You need to post up with better ones!     Just kidding, really. Having fun "wit ya". :lol:
P.S. More bad news about Sparky. Now it's in the other shoulder. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

I would of won the exploding cigar if I just posted 16 hrs earlier, but I,m not a morning person unless it involves fishing. Sorry to hear about Sparky.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

troutwhisperer,
Sorry about that bud.  I wish I had some to give away. Never had any, but would like to see em work though. :evil:


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Catfish/Jordan River


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah... you're kidding me.... the other leg? That really sucks Leaky.  Man, I'm so sorry. Hey, if you want to get together and go fish or something, let me know. I was just thinking today that I ought to bring my little 6 mo. old crack baby out on a duck hunt and let Sparky run her into the ground. Guess thats on hold. :? Hope he gets better soon... at least until he does, you've got your bass.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Stripper/ Powell?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dannyboy said:


> Stripper/ Powell?


One day... (probably after my wife dies on me) I'll go to Powell and chase strippers.... -~|- -*|*- *(())* *OOO* -()/>-


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Dannyboy.
k2 already figured it out, see his post.


----------

